# Let's see pics of your homemade bow holders for target practice!



## beachbuggy




----------



## rdneckhillbilly

It's not PVC but it works.


----------



## FlaBowman

Easy to make. I added a arrow holder since the pic.


----------



## killerloop

*pvc*

heres mine


----------



## Krypt Keeper

some nice looking holders..


----------



## s&w686

Great thread. I'm wanting to build something. Keep the ideas coming Please


----------



## ruttnwapati

*Bow Holder*

Here's mine. The most important feature when building one........."the adult beverage holder" !


----------



## highcountry68




----------



## s&w686

beachbuggy, what is the smaller material that your bows are hanging on?


----------



## DeadYote49

This is ours. It's made out of 1 1/2" PVC pipe. It works great. Holds two bows and two sets of arrows


----------



## kc hay seed

how large did you make the base? and how tall is the arm? good job!!


----------



## myerslawncare96

nice work


----------



## s&w686

Here is a link to info on DeadYote49 PVC bow holder. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1663969&p=1063019214#post1063019214


----------



## s&w686

DeadYote49. Is it 2" or 1 1/2" pipe? Your other post says 2".


----------



## Booner Chaser

Just some plain ol' 2 by 4's with some white paint and some screw in hooks. Super easy, extremely sturdy, and very handy. The only think that kinda sucks about the wood vs pvc is that obviously the wood is heavier but I usually just leave it at about 30-40 yards cuz I do most of my shooting at 40-50 yards so I can just set the bow down on the way by and pick it up again on the way through. Plan on adding an arrow holder (that's what the bucket is there for) with some PVC I just can't decide how I want to do it.


----------



## milsy

Great thread and awesome ideas and workmanship fellas! I made one out of central vac pipe and fittings a couple months ago, will try to post pics this week. Found the central vac pipe to be extremely cheap and easy to work with. Just another idea.....


----------



## slowen

Very cool ideas!


----------



## DeadYote49

Sorry guys, its 1 1/2 I messed up on my other post. The base is 24x24


----------



## xxChiefxx




----------



## dmgiss

Nice setups guys


----------



## Stubbz

just built one this past weekend, will get pix of it later tonight, came out great tho, easy to build out of pvc and you can change it up anytime. i even drilled holes threw where the joints are and put small bolts threw all of them to make sure nothing could come apart. cost me less than it would have to buy the glue stuff which i didn't feel confident would hold


----------



## redbone311

Great ideas


----------



## bloodcrick

Only pic I had, It holds two Bows and adjust for different Bows. I like some I see you guys have built better!


----------



## ARShooter01

This is my version. It the same as everybody else's but a little simpler


----------



## Alaska at heart

DeadYote49 said:


> This is ours. It's made out of 1 1/2" PVC pipe. It works great. Holds two bows and two sets of arrows
> 
> View attachment 1255318


----------



## ARShooter01

The one I made everything is glued except the very middle. I put 2 extra feet together so if I wanted to make it half the size I could


----------



## huntnfishnut

beachbuggy said:


> View attachment 1254301


That is hard core. Awesome...


----------



## ARShooter01

This is finished product of 2 bow holder


----------



## WeAreTexas

Nice work with the paint there arshooter. Really takes it over the top.


----------



## kc hay seed

x2 on the nice work arshooter i really like it.


----------



## droppixel

Some of these are pretty slick and I wouldn't have thought about putting one together. Might have to go get some materials and do so.


----------



## ARShooter01

It's an easy list drop. 6 t's,6 caps 1 10' 2" PVC and a can of glue. I have measurements if u need. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## kc hay seed

yea arshooter post the measurements for all to see. thanks


----------



## arrowshooters




----------



## Luvthebow

FlaBowman said:


> Easy to make. I added a arrow holder since the pic.


Like this one,


----------



## rlrenz

*My backyard bow rack*

Camo Duck Tape!!!!


----------



## Norsky

Not as fancy as some of the others but it does the job.
had these items laying around the house/garage.... old patio umbrella base, weighted down with a few handfuls of pea gravel in it, some 2'' pvc and a couple bolts with rubber tubing over them that are held in place with epoxy.


----------



## ARShooter01

Better pic


----------



## Kent Miller

Inspired by some on here. I used 1.5" PVC and I haven't glued any of it. I doubt I will so I can break it apart for transport. I have less than $25 in it total. 14' of pipe, 6 caps, and 6 T's. I pu a couple screws in it to hold my rangefinder and quiver or anything else I needed to hang.


----------



## kc hay seed

hey kent ;how long and wide is it? looks real good.


----------



## Kent Miller

Thanks. Each side of the legs and from the quiver to the bow hanger are a foot long. The short section to the quiver part and the bow holders are 6 inches. The bow holder is 36" tall. The quiver part is 18". As a side note, my 7 year old was shooting his recurve with me today and it was touching the ground when it was on the hanger. May want to make it a little taller. Can't hurt.


----------



## kc hay seed

thanks for the information.


----------



## iwantone2.4

this is my homade bow/arrow holder lol. Its great for those rainy or really hot days, helps me shoot alot more.
It does make me laugh every time i look at it though lol.


----------



## Brandon Pease

rlrenz said:


> Camo Duck Tape!!!!


Thats awesome! what did it cost to make?


----------



## dkmichik

I made on with 1 1/2 pvc and total cost was around $13.00 for pipe and connections from Home Depot


----------



## west_tn_hunter

DeadYote49 said:


> This is ours. It's made out of 1 1/2" PVC pipe. It works great. Holds two bows and two sets of arrows
> 
> View attachment 1255318


----------



## aterry

Mine is pretty simple - just some scrap 2x6's and some PVC pipe. Cost me $7! I used a U hook thing that you would normally use in your garage to hang a rake on. Then put a small screw at the bottom of it so it wont twist and cause the bow to fall over.


----------



## DubVBoy

Found this thread and got my creative juices flowing...decided to try my hand at building one for myself and my girlfriend. Had some PVC piping left over from another project so figured why not, lol.


----------



## Maxbks

https://skydrive.live.com/?sc=documents&cid=3f2e015daaa00b1a#sc=photos

Here is what I came up with. Had everything but the 2" PVC so it was real cheap. Some of these PVC projects and the painting of them are pretty creative. Just stumbled onto DIY this week and have really enjoyed it. Sorry for the extra clicks but I couldn't get pictures to upload on site. Too big I quess and don't know how to make them smaller. Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## shawns1ton

here is the stand i made a few days ago. still need to "finish" a couple of things on it.


----------



## Infamousfrog

Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Some nice builds for sure!! I just bought enough to put one together tomorrow! I will get some pictures of it on here also! It will hold 4 bows and have 4 arrow holders.:thumbs_up


----------



## Maxbks

Maxbks said:


> https://skydrive.live.com/?sc=documents&cid=3f2e015daaa00b1a#sc=photos
> 
> Here is what I came up with. Had everything but the 2" PVC so it was real cheap. Some of these PVC projects and the painting of them are pretty creative. Just stumbled onto DIY this week and have really enjoyed it. Sorry for the extra clicks but I couldn't get pictures to upload on site. Too big I quess and don't know how to make them smaller. Keep up the good work everyone.


It worked earlier. Now it goes to sign in. I give up on trying to post pics. Sorry for trouble


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Just about finished with my bow holder. It will hold 4 bows and arrows. Have to repaint when weather gets right. It is storming now! Also will have some camo on it!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Just finished it out! Looks a lot better after getting the Paint on it and the Camo wrap!


----------



## Maxbks

Yeah,it worked. I think!!!


----------



## Bones444

Camo Dipped PVC 
Seamless fittings.


----------



## west_tn_hunter

Bones444 said:


> View attachment 1315319
> View attachment 1315323
> 
> 
> Camo Dipped PVC
> Seamless fittings.


I'm wondering what that is that you the bow itself is attached to? Is that a custom holder you fashioned or something else?


----------



## cookie_pse'10

Ghetto but it works lmao


----------



## prowler700




----------



## StoneyN

here is mine


----------



## Bones444

west_tn_hunter said:


> I'm wondering what that is that you the bow itself is attached to? Is that a custom holder you fashioned or something else?


The object holding my bows is an API Adjustable Tree Stand Bow holder. I remove it from my practice stand and place it on my climber during hunting season. $15. Item. Works great!! The non skid rubber wears after time just re dip it in liquid rubber and it's as good as new.


----------



## Archers Paradox

Here's mine. I borrowed some ideas from some of the stands already posted up. =]


----------



## cookie_pse'10

prowler700 said:


> View attachment 1332418


freakin sweet...only thing better would be to have cup holders! lol


----------



## taculver

My aluminum holder


----------



## taculver

Another pic


----------



## ruttnwapati

Nice.....I like that aluminum stand.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Cool ideas


----------



## waylonb19

subscribed


----------



## fallhunter

FlaBowman said:


> Easy to make. I added a arrow holder since the pic.


One of the best ideas I have ever seen!


----------



## hrmn8tr0127

My weekend bow holder...


----------



## phoneguy44

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO many great lookin stands. You guys can be pretty smart sometimes I'll tell ya what. Really great guys !! MORE MORE MORE !!


----------



## TheScOuT

I have never even thought about this...I made a home brew frame to hang my target bag from. I just lay my bow on my case and my arrows on the ground! 

I now have a project for this weekend!


----------



## fallhunter

I am making a design for one that has a chronograph on one side and right next to that is a frame with a rack for paper tuning, and off the side would have pieces to hand bows off of the side.


----------



## hedp

.

*Bow & Arrow Holder:* Entirely made out of 1 1/2" inch PVC. I left the bases un-glued from the T-Post so that it is collapsible transportable. I did not glue the bottom caps in so if I want to fill it with sand or rocks I can. Although I don't think that is necessary as it has not fallen over yet. There is a bolt and stop with foam that go through the middle so that the arrows don't go all the way down into the pipe. I added the coupler at the top of the base so where the post inserts into it won't put too much stress on the base and crack it. I used test caps that go inside the PVC to cover the ends instead of your standard cap which goes over the PVC. I did this so I wouldn't beat up the bow, so the base sits flat, and so that is easy on and off for the bow without hitting anything. The arms are 9" inches long and the base legs are all 12" inches long. The vertical pipe is 3' feet long.





























.


----------



## phoneguy44

Wow, you guy are certainly creative with this pvc. I like it hedp.


----------



## 81bimmerguy

After seeing all these I had to make my own! Thanks s&w686 for posting measurements, it took maybe 30 mins to make.


----------



## phoneguy44

*Here's Mine*

Wanted to use what I had here at the house already. I cemented a 7 inch pvc pipe to a block, let dry and started cuttin pvc pipe.
Made one for home and some for work. We shoot out back behind my work, pics below.


----------



## killerloop

phoneguy44 said:


> Wanted to use what I had here at the house already. I cemented a 7 inch pvc pipe to a block, let dry and started cuttin pvc pipe.
> Made one for home and some for work. We shoot out back behind my work, pics below.


i wanna know more about all that duct on the left....


----------



## phoneguy44

killerloop said:


> i wanna know more about all that duct on the left....


Thats fiber. I work for a telephone company. This pic is out in back of our building here at work. Company owns about 20 acres behind main building. We cut it and made a range out of it. We shoot after work alot and on Sat, get together for a little tourney, no money, just braggin rights.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Man, I got to try some of these out.


----------



## Mr.Moose

Here is my bow and arrow holder.


----------



## chuckinator

*My DIY Portable Bow Stand/Holder*

Thanks to others ideas on ths thread I made my own Bow stand with some modifications. I moved the arrow tube toward the front so not to interfere with taking the bow on and off. I added camo stretch fabric around the T-handle to protect the bow from any scratches. I may cut the base alittle smaller, just waned to see how stable it was now, which was fine. Painted caps and tee's Purple to match my feather fletching. 

the center post and t-rack was not cemented so it can be removed, as well as the arrow tubes. This way I have 2 flat pieces, the base and the center post, to make it easy to transport.


----------



## Styles

*bow holder*

Still gotta paint her up!! :darkbeer:


----------



## CSaddict

Thanks for all the ideas guys! My wife hates wearing a quiver shooting at home. This is what I did. All 1.5 PVC.


----------



## Bow Dogg Man

Check out www.bowdogg.com
Double bow and arrow holder.


----------



## GuzzleMonster

All you need is a razorback to top it off arshooter! 🐗WPS!


----------



## 12 Ringer

*Bow Tree*

Great ideas everyone! 

I found one similar to this on the Cabela's wesite, with so-so reviews. Since I had some square tube laying around, I decided to improve the druability in my own version.

Here are a few pre-paint shots. There are 3 hooks on my "tree"... enough room for my wife's and my adult sized rigs, and my daughter's Nuclear Ice. (Yes, the sling I made for my daughter's bow still needs to be trimmed. LOL)


----------



## jimmy11

here is mine... just need to get it painted up


----------



## shaunybarra

What type paint is everyone using?


----------



## WildmanWilson

chuckinator said:


> Thanks to others ideas on ths thread I made my own Bow stand with some modifications. I moved the arrow tube toward the front so not to interfere with taking the bow on and off. I added camo stretch fabric around the T-handle to protect the bow from any scratches. I may cut the base alittle smaller, just waned to see how stable it was now, which was fine. Painted caps and tee's Purple to match my feather fletching.
> 
> the center post and t-rack was not cemented so it can be removed, as well as the arrow tubes. This way I have 2 flat pieces, the base and the center post, to make it easy to transport.


Nice work but I'm more impressed how clean that shop is.


----------



## bnugget

Guys,
I have had one of these PVC bow holders about 80% completed for a week or so and just haven't finished it yet, planning to do that Saturday, but I wanted to throw something out there to consider.

For the portion that some of you have a pad around the PVC to hold the bow, I have another option that I found works pretty well. I used 1.5" PVC, so I took a regular 8" long paint roller and slit the core and it just popped right onto the PVC and made a very nice pad to sit the bow on. 

I'll post pictures of mine when I get it totally completed, but I used white PVC and rattle-canned the joints black and wrapped the lengths of PVC in camo duct tape. The paint roller on each side is painted black to match, but it is still a "padded" area.


----------



## Red Dirt

marked


----------



## Lone Bow

ttt....nice bow stands guys :thumbs_up


----------



## gcadman

After looking at the posts here I make my own but am unable to upload photo's. Can someone do that for me???


----------



## chevyman7576

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnstde

These are brilliant! You guys are amazing! What do you use to cut PVC?


----------



## kernel

I'm gonna make one of these for sure. Awesome ideas here.


----------



## ihford350

im not sure about everyone else but i usually use a hacksaw, although they do sell ratcheting pvc cutters at your local hardware store, not really cheap but they work slicker than snot on a chickens lip, and of course theres always a sawz-all just dont run it at full speed i suspect some melting may occur


----------



## johnstde

I have quite a few saws around,, sawsall, dremel, table, circular, jig, miter, ,, I figure one of them would do the job. Of all things I don't have,, it is a hacksaw.


----------



## Beentown

Tag for adding mine later.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrosentreter

chevyman7576 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


What did you use for the beverage holders?


----------



## chadnicoletti

I used a sawzall to cut mine. The cuts dont really need to be 100% straight .

it worked out well

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1819382


----------



## DrugCoder

Maxbks said:


> View attachment 1313601
> View attachment 1313597
> 
> 
> Yeah,it worked. I think!!!


Beautiful! Does anyone else have a good example of a stand that works for recurves? Maybe one that holds one recurve and one compound?


----------



## purplewg

Not for a recurve but this is mine. I love all this ******* engineering. I mean American Ingenuity. I have added a couple of cup holders since.


----------



## johnstde

I'm buying the stuff to make mine next week, so awesome you guys are so creative. Thanks for all the help, if it turns out well, I'll post pics,


----------



## scotty624

i figure i might as well post my stand, just a music stand from the schools and wire bent into Zs and zip tied,

http://s945.photobucket.com/albums/ad294/scotty624/?action=view&current=2012-08-15133810.jpg

Scotty


----------



## Long Rifle

Just a quick one I put together out of scrap lumber. Coated treestand hooks from WallyWorld on both sides to hold bows and 2-1 1/2" PVC sections screwed on the leg supports for arrow holders. I like a platform to set things on, work on strings, arrows etc....


----------



## Jcurtis79

@ Chevyman7576 

Do you have a material list? that is a sweet sweet stand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrosentreter

I had to try and make one, picked some that i like and here is what i came up with. Daughter is going to help me paint it. I am going to glue everything expect the rise for the holders (easy break down) and the schudled 45s for the feet so if the ground is uneven they can be moved. I will post a pic after painting.


----------



## jsw229

Just what I need, another project to iritate the ol' lady. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## deto

Cool. Will be making one this evening. Sure is a clean workbench also. Wont be doing that this evening.


----------



## jrosentreter

jrosentreter said:


> I had to try and make one, picked some that i like and here is what i came up with. Daughter is going to help me paint it. I am going to glue everything expect the rise for the holders (easy break down) and the schudled 45s for the feet so if the ground is uneven they can be moved. I will post a pic after painting.
> View attachment 1443827


Finished Product


----------



## skeet16

Finally got around to building me one.
Here is the finished product.

caps are on arrow holders in pic


----------



## joshuanagao

Good work everyone!


----------



## Cooter2575

Great work guys. As you can see I borrowed some of your ideas. 


No bows hanging on it yet, waiting for the plastic dip to fully dry.



















Black and Gold....... Go Hawks!


----------



## 2robinhood

Here is mine.
I made three of them.
One @ 20 yards, one @ 40 yards, and one @ 60 yards.


----------



## Elidafire18

What kind of paint are you guys using? I tried to paint a scrap piece of PVC before painting my stand, and it does not take. How are you guys preping it? Thanks for the help.


----------



## rustrocket84

Subscribed and can't wait to build mine. New project for the week. 

Elida try Krylon paints. I've rattle canned a lot of different things from motorcycle gas tanks to helmets and all kinds of other things. For something a little more durable than just paint Rustoleum's spray on bedliner is really nice and sticks to plastic and everything else it touches.


----------



## BvrHunter

Sorry Chevyman....I ripped your design lol Took me and my buddy about 25 minutes to cut and put this together! Totally awesome


----------



## Via47126

prowler700 said:


> View attachment 1332418


How did you get your fittings red? Did you big them that way or did you stain them? Of you bought them where did you get them at?


Cass Via


----------



## Via47126

Via47126 said:


> How did you get your fittings red? Did you big them that way or did you stain them? Of you bought them where did you get them at?
> 
> 
> Cass Via





Cass Via


----------



## Chiro_Archer

The red n black that looks SWEET!


----------



## Via47126

Chiro_Archer said:


> The red n black that looks SWEET!


It looks awesome I want to make one like that. Where do you think he got the red fittings at?


Cass Via


----------



## Chiro_Archer

I'm going to guess he painted them, maybe using krylon? That would be my guess, there was another sweet one that was blue n black with a beverage holder, by jrosentreter his started out white and looks like he did a bang up job with the black n blue paint. I may be burrowing his model here for a future build haha


----------



## Via47126

jrosentreter said:


> Finished Product
> View attachment 1446277
> View attachment 1446278


Did you use krylon paint or did you stain them? 


Cass Via


----------



## b0w_bender

Not exactly the PVC stand that everyone else posted but it does hold my bow and I built it my self so I guess it fits the criteria of the string.


----------



## jameson305

*Bow stand and target holder*


----------



## Yoffione

Some great ideas.


----------



## muleguy

kiss


----------



## chromes-z7

This PVC Pipe is absolutely genius


----------



## ruttnwapati

*Bow Holder*

Kinda partial to iron myself.


----------



## gwinnraptor

Awesome thread fella's!

I just bought a bunch of PVC to make me a stand. Thanks for all the great pics and ideas!!!

Will post a pic of mine when im done.


----------



## Gopherman

Great ideas


----------



## SOconnor

muleguy said:


> View attachment 1552811
> kiss



thats great haha~ !


----------



## dlewis149helim

Man looking through all these pictures makes me want to build one of my own...It also makes me miss summer...I hate the snow.. Its not that I dont go out and shoot in it though I am just soooo tired of being cold!!!


----------



## Dhh

After reviewing everyone's great designs here is what I came up with. It is a variation of FlaBowman's compact stand design with additional arrow holders incorporated into the legs.
I used 1 1/2 inch PVC for the stand and 2" for the arrow holders. 









Here is the paint brand I used for the camo, picked it up at my local hardware store. It is formulated to bond to plastic. I painted a base coat of green then used a leave as a template to over spray brown and tan. I wrapped the area where the bow touches the stand with Mossy Oak camo duct tape.


----------



## Gcs13

I really like this one. I'm going to copy it but add a couple of drink holders.:thumbs_up


----------



## Gcs13

Here is my bow holder. It turned out ok, I used 1-1/2" PVC for the main frame and 3" PVC for the arrow holders and drink holders. If I was to build another bow holder, I would use 2" PVC for the main frame. The 1-1/2" PVC almost isn't sturdy enough. I wound up with about $35 in the project.


----------



## UtterButter

PVC, wood and garage hangers



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeminy

dlewis149helim said:


> Man looking through all these pictures makes me want to build one of my own...It also makes me miss summer...I hate the snow.. Its not that I dont go out and shoot in it though I am just soooo tired of being cold!!!


it's the perfect time to build one, though- you'll have it ready for spring and summer!


----------



## jeeminy

How did i miss this forum?? this is fantastic! i'm loving all these bowstands!


----------



## oufan24

Here is mine I just finished. Just a simple design. Made of 1-1/2" PVC.


----------



## hunter365

Made from rebar, any rookie welder can do the job. $20 in material/labor. Much more durable too.


----------



## aterry

This really isn't too portable but for some scrap lumber laying around I thought it turned out decent. Now I have plenty of room to lay my stuff out while I'm shooting.


----------



## fallhunter

Cool ideas.


----------



## CNC Machinist

*After seeing all the ideas, I decided to start designing one. Since I'm a CNC programmer/machinist I will build this at the shop.
Here are some jpegs of the cart, cart with bow, and cart with bow and archery toolbox. Modeled in Solidworks.*
























*Material will be 1 1/2" 6061 Aluminum tubing (1/8" walls, 8" diameter wheels)
Should cost about $125.00 for materials. The fab work won't cost anything.*


----------



## nuts&bolts

CNC Machinist said:


> *After seeing all the ideas, I decided to start designing one. Since I'm a CNC programmer/machinist I will build this at the shop.
> Here are some jpegs of the cart, cart with bow, and cart with bow and archery toolbox. Modeled in Solidworks.*
> View attachment 1583294
> 
> 
> View attachment 1583295
> 
> 
> View attachment 1583296
> 
> 
> *Material will be 1 1/2" 6061 Aluminum tubing (1/8" walls, 8" diameter wheels)
> Should cost about $125.00 for materials. The fab work won't cost anything.*


Might need to add a plate behind your tackle box,
so the tackle box does not fall off the shelf.

Based on the Center of Gravity,
looks like you need to tilt your cart back quite a ways in order to roll the cart forwards.

I would add a bottom shelf as well, for more versatility.


----------



## ThomVis

And make the hooks you hang the bow on a little longer so your sight doesn't bump into the cart all the time.



hunter365 said:


> Made from rebar, any rookie welder can do the job. $20 in material/labor. Much more durable too.


There is weldable rebar and non weldable rebar. The first has a W stamped/cast in it, the second not. The non weldable rebar is in fact weldable, but becomes very brittle and can crack under load. I would weld some support between the horizontal bar and the vertical stand so your bow doesn't end on the floor.


----------



## pattersonj11

All these bow holders and no one has one hooked behind a four wheeler yet...


----------



## CNC Machinist

*Another shelf would be a good idea. There's a 2" lip all around the toolbox, and since I have to tilt the cart forward to move it, I shouldn't have a problem with the center of gravity.*

Here's jpegs of the front view, and right side, showing the center of gravity. (The tool box weighs 23 pounds), so I don't think the triad is displaying this correctly since I modeled it out of plastic. (mass properties are NOT right).


----------



## CNC Machinist

*Added 2nd shelf, thanks Nuts&Bolts for your always welcome advice!*:thumbs_up


----------



## Triggins

Basically I copied someone elses design, took his specs to the store, bought what I needed and decided to add beer/drink holders to it. Made it for my dad for christmas, no pics with bows hanging on it, just the finished product. Wish I would have had time to dip everything, feeling like the paint will easily scrape off of the pvc.


----------



## youngnick

saw a guy at league the other night use an old guitar stand. he put a 3" pvc tube on the back for arrows, he told me hes better at shooting his bow then playing his guitar haha


----------



## bowhunt66

Copied design from plans posted here - added drink holder. Works great!


----------



## CNC Machinist

*It's done except for paint. I will use it outside for the most part.*


----------



## Steve387

Here is my stand I made out of 1 inch square tubing,1/2 inch square tubing,2 nails ,1 bolt and 1 nut and some pvc. It cost about 35 bucks to build. It requires a little welding skill but anyone with a welder could do it only really need tacks.

















The bottom will comes off so you can travel with it. It weights about 15 pounds. I also drilled holes in the base so you can drive stakes into soft ground.


----------



## FearNot

Sweet setups


----------



## sbacxt

i was tired of having to set my bow on random things to go pull my arrows after shooting.. and i came across this tread and thanks to s&w686 giving the specs it made it easy its pretty much the same.. i just and a shelf and changed some of the lenghts of PVC..and once i got it together i was too lazy to finish this paint like i had planed so i just sprayed it halfa**


----------



## CUZNJOE23

AWSOME job guys, i know what my next project is going to be!


----------



## Livn-Lg

So what do you do to keep the arrows from going down the PVC pipe? Better yet what are you all doing to avoid water or other items (bugs, etc) from getting inside the unit? Looking to make one but these questions came to mind as I live in the "rainy" state.


----------



## Hawkeye1970

Made this one to hold my bows in the house, but it can be moved outside easily.


----------



## Steve387

On mine I just used pvc caps.


----------



## SOconnor

ten mins, scrap lumber, had some ladder rubber coated hooks, and 2x6 big enough for releases and beer/binos


----------



## leftyhunter

bump to find later


----------



## Dbyrum72

I dont have pics but i welded rebar in a t shape and slid old pieces of water hose over for protection from scratching bows. Then i used 2" pvc hose clamped to pieces of rebar and shoved those in ground. I have one at 20,30,40, and 50 yards. Work great now for 5 years


----------



## wojo14

Wow. Nice !


----------



## CNC Machinist

*I think I will add a paper roll to mine, for paper tuning.*









And yes I will move my archery tool box.:embara:


----------



## Gummi Bear

Twerpy and I did some looking around a while back, and she decided on this design. 

jrosentreter was kind enough to share some thoughts on his stand, some DIY tips and a parts list (thank you, it was a big help!)

I scaled it up so we could hang recurve and longbows on it. It's big, but had to be in order to keep them out of the dirt.

I added a shelf on top for drinks, rangefinder, binoculars, etc.

We had fun building it together, and I got the last bit of paint on it today.

Click thumbs for larger view.


----------



## Hawkeye1970

Looks good


----------



## george2524

Not elaborate but it works.


----------



## Hawkeye1970

george2524 said:


> Not elaborate but it works.
> 
> View attachment 1625100


I am thinking of making something like this for the backyard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwag




----------



## rcuestas

ruttnwapati said:


> Here's mine. The most important feature when building one........."the adult beverage holder" !


Like that Beer Holder !


----------



## Jushogn

Here is mine


----------



## tjludwig

Here is what I threw together tonight. I still have to get some more pipe for the arrow holders and its the wifes job to paint.


----------



## arrow_n00b

bump


----------



## arrow_n00b

@tjludwig - do you know the specs on your set up? Planning on copying yours with a few mods added. Specifically adding a 5 inch extension on the quiver portion and possibly adding a table to the back side some how.....


----------



## tjludwig

once it stops raining I will go out and get dimensions. I can tell you that the back side is about 36" tall. the bow bars are 8" plus caps. it is about 24" wide and 20" deep. The cup holders and quivers are somewhere around 32" 34" tall. I was just trying to get the basics done with the materials I had on hand which was about 14' of 2" pipe. I wish I had had more as the quivers weren't long enough but I think that will work itself out. I have a great Idea on how to do a table also. Basically building the table in between the quivers and using Tee's as the quiver extensions. I will try to get it built this afternoon.


----------



## tjludwig

Okay, back height 38" front 34" 22"deep 25" wide. All made from 2" pvc. the table is 11" by 7" 

I also screwed the whole thing together as opposed to gluing them. I have a soon to be 3 year old that I hope someday also wants to participate and when she does I hope to be able to reuse many of the parts when and if i have to go bigger.


----------



## arrow_n00b

I built a modified one off of your image. I used 1.5" piping with a 2'x2' base. The holders are 36" high with the quivers branching out halfway up and cup holders above. I am taping it up right now and will post the pictures up tomorrow. Turned out good cant wait for the damn snow to stop so i can try it out!!! Damn snow in April in WI


----------



## Fenters




----------



## Fenters

Also made this


----------



## Fisher_dude

Took some ideas from all the other ones on here and came up with this.


----------



## K&K

Fisher_dude said:


> Took some ideas from all the other ones on here and came up with this.


Thats awesome... Would you care to share your spec's?


----------



## Fisher_dude

4-5" legs
4-10" main base supports
2-16" cross base supports
4-16" uprights
2-12" arrow holders
2-10" bow holders
2-7 1/4"(I think) upper supports
6-2" pieces for connecting the 45s to the Ts
And the table is a 1 1/2" to 4" abs reducer attached to a 4" toilet flange with the checker plate aluminum screwed into the flange. 

11-Ts
6-45s
6-caps
2-couplings

I think that's all.


----------



## Gerard18

copied from 2 fellow archers with my own little twist.


----------



## slimpikens




----------



## Jennings

Here is mine using a 2x3, 1x4 and a few hooks.


----------



## arco19

I found a broken concrete mixer and used the stand and covered the bars with a vinyl material I found in the trash and bought a cup holder for it Total price was 1 dollar for the cup holder


----------



## dasbear

Here is one I built last fall but didn't see this thread previously.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1870530


----------



## xmattedgex

I need to make one of these!


----------



## hookemaster19

*4 bow holder*

Well it's not my best work this is for sure, but I had my two girls help me out as a daddy/daughter project and it will do.


----------



## Via47126

Fisher_dude said:


> Took some ideas from all the other ones on here and came up with this.


Awesome! Did you spray paint the PVC?


----------



## MarktheBowman




----------



## ChrisDXT

Any more stands these are some cool ideas!


----------



## wewarev1

The pics aren't the best but a friend of mine helped me make this. You must be able to weld to do this but we used 1 1/2" SS pipe for the arrow holder and 3/8" tubing for the rest.


----------



## Falcon24

Bootlegged the design from this thread. I just wanted to post to tell everyone that has contributed to the DIY Section - THANKS!


----------



## Billie4

These are great and make me feel like a dolt for just settng my stuff on a lawn chair. Guess I'm headed to Home Depot this weekend...


----------



## ThomVis

wewarev1 said:


> The pics aren't the best but a friend of mine helped me make this. You must be able to weld to do this but we used 1 1/2" SS pipe for the arrow holder and 3/8" tubing for the rest.
> View attachment 1693637


Shouldn't that bow be tilted the other way? Roll backwards instead forwards?


----------



## blue-s-crew

So decided to create my stand using plenty of ideas from yall. Here is what i came up with. I made it as a 4 bow holder able to become a 2 bow holder.









notice the bolts on the bottom!


----------



## JaXXas

Started out as just an arrow stand but it morphed a bit!


----------



## ThomVis

As an arrow stand, I really like it, but I doubt if it's practical as a bow/arrow holder for practice. Having to feed each arrow to it's individual tube takes up time, time I'd rather spend sending it downrange. Also the bow hanging on the string, it looks like one little nudge of gust of wind and it's going over.


----------



## 7sand8s




----------



## C 4

After reading this entire thread Friday, I built 1 too. Used some ideas from some of the ones posted. 2 bow holder, 2 arrow holders and a small shelf.
I didn't glue the main upright and the arrow tubes so I can disassemble it to a degree in case I want to take it somewhere else.
Before paint:









After what I call Diamond blue. Actually a couple cans I had in the garage.


----------



## AdamCantrell




----------



## JaXXas

ThomVis said:


> As an arrow stand, I really like it, but I doubt if it's practical as a bow/arrow holder for practice. Having to feed each arrow to it's individual tube takes up time, time I'd rather spend sending it downrange. Also the bow hanging on the string, it looks like one little nudge of gust of wind and it's going over.


Yeah it sees limited use as an bow stand, it started life as a bucket of PVC pipe for arrow storage and morphed into what you see. I only have about 15 yds in my backyard for my range and this stand is usually on the covered porch while shooting. I have a large narrow sheave I was going to stick on the stand for better bow control but I usually just sit my bow on the barbecue and use my quiver.


----------



## dacoach

Starting to get warm out again and time for some r and r in the garage. Did anyone make any bow holders in the winter? Just love some of these that were made.
Dacoach


----------



## Metal Tiger

Love it thanks for the great ideas


----------



## Bigbones

I made one last fall based on an earlier post here.


----------



## dottrz

Here's another reason my taxes won't get done; now I gotta build a bow stand!:sad:


----------



## yzingerr

Great thread, im going to make one based off a few ideas i got here!


----------



## Thee Reaper

Heres the one I made for on my bow ,I am in the process of welding one up for me and the kids to use at 4H and here at home ,Ill post a pic later.


----------



## Ahube8706

...


----------



## Thee Reaper

As I said I was trying to get this finished .......


----------



## staatscomm

I incorporated a window in the back of mine for paper tuning.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

made mine this weekend


----------



## BaMBaM_77

Jushogn said:


> View attachment 1649190
> Here is mine


Nice counter weiht


----------



## big cypress

i was going to make one of these for my basement [only place i shoot] but realized after looking that none of them showed bows with 30'' stabilizers . do you seeing long stab presenting problem i'm over looking . . .peace


----------



## Gcs13

Here is my latest bow holder. I made it with two uprights for extra stability. I don't think a 30" stab is a problem IMHO.


----------



## wdtorque

No money, all scrap.


----------



## joshbennett04




----------



## prusta81

It is by no means my original idea but I think it turned out pretty good. FYI The ends of the rope/cord that go around the pipes holding the bow are tied off with clove hitches on each side. 

If you're interested in the materials list and assembly diagram PM me your email and I can send you the Excel document. I tried taking a picture of my computer screen but doesn't look like it turned out too well.


----------



## BTurner




----------



## cdn.Redneck

I don't like anyone of you now 
just kidding but because of you....... here's my weekly project!


----------



## Sadie72




----------



## Gcs13

cdn.******* said:


> I don't like anyone of you now
> just kidding but because of you....... here's my weekly project!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925560


Great job! I like your design.


----------



## fulpozzy

Something simple to hold my sons bows


----------



## cdn.Redneck

Gcs13 said:


> Great job! I like your design.


thanks, 
I'm going to add a removable plate to fit below the bottles holder, to put keys and release or what ever I don't want in my pocket.


----------



## jr80

Awesome setups everyone! I'm going to build one and I'll post it when done.


----------



## wickedarachnid

here is a furniture Dolly I modified into a portable bow holder.


----------



## 4 Fletch

Genius. I've been wondering how I might use a golf bag dolly the same way and you've provided more thought food -- thanx for the pic.


----------



## cdn.Redneck

here's one I've seen before, but I don't have a golf bag dolly for tryout


----------



## richl35

Cost $45 and took less than an hour. I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## MNsticker

Subd


----------



## bckmstr

here's a couple of mine...


----------



## K2man

Nice. Gotta make one of these. I'm going to see if I can make a three legged one so it sits on uneven ground. Just have to use three T's and three 90's for the legs.


----------



## auwood74

Almost done with mine.Need to add the foam padding,little more glue, then clear coat


----------



## Gcs13

Here is my latest PVC bow holder. It works great.


----------



## bowguy357

ok seen this thread about 2 hours ago. just got back from menards with all the supplies. lol. now off to work. will post pics when im done. awesome ideas


----------



## bowguy357

are you guys using 2" or 1.5"? also going to make a bag holder too has anyone done this yet? does it hold up well?


----------



## Tyler Anderson

Here's mine I made 25 bucks


----------



## FiveOhunter

Just made it this past weekend. If anyone wants the diagram/supplies/cut lengths let me know. 










Now, onto my target building


----------



## bowguy357

Here's mine. Just threw it together for now before work bought 2 10 ft sticks of 1.5 and had them cut in half to fit in the car and i didn't waste any with 19" of extra. Going to get a little more and some 45's to add feet then paint. But so far i love it rock solid with two bows on it and my. Bow is well over 10 pounds with the quiver on and full.


----------



## bowguy357

Now to make my pvc target stand


----------



## Tyler Anderson

Just made this last night portable bow stand and quiver that doubles as a back quiver. With pockets to hold all my range gear.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

I was asked for measurements of my stand .. here ya go


----------



## Rward

we didn't glue the t fittings so you can fold it up too.


----------



## KenMorse

Some great bow stand ideas.



beachbuggy said:


> View attachment 1254301
> 
> 
> View attachment 1254305
> 
> 
> View attachment 1254309


I like the wheels...very mobile. 



highcountry68 said:


> View attachment 1255013
> View attachment 1255012
> View attachment 1255010


I like this rack. I hadn't shot anywhere that's had a bow holder like this in a while.




cookie_pse'10 said:


> Ghetto but it works lmao


Definitely the simplest.  




cdn.******* said:


> here's one I've seen before, but I don't have a golf bag dolly for tryout
> 
> View attachment 1926990


I like it. Recovering golfers can repurpose a golf cart.


----------



## N8rfastback

Here's mine. I'm pretty cheap so it works for me! LOL


----------



## KenMorse

N8rfastback said:


> Here's mine. I'm pretty cheap so it works for me! LOL


As long as its functional.


----------



## drahon262

Here is mine


----------



## Jfryfryguy

Here's a pic of mine, I got inspiration from you guys and found a design I liked and modified it slightly for my taste!


----------



## HoosierArcher85

3/4" PVC, 11" nail spike, foam, zip ties, rubber washer, Gorilla camo tape. It cost me $8 to build.


----------



## astrowolf67

Looked through the thread this morning, got a few ideas, went to Lowes, and, this is what I ended up with. It's made of 1", with the arrow tubes adapted up to 1.5". I canted the bow supports inward slightly to eliminate what little bit of wobble it had. Parts were about 15 dollars, time was well under half an hour. The base is locked together with sheet metal screws, so it can be modded easily if needed, and, all vertical components are just friction fit.

Thanks for all the ideas!!

David


----------



## mibowhunter2094




----------



## b0w_bender

oh the wagon is an awesome idea!


----------



## Outsider

N8rfastback said:


> Here's mine. I'm pretty cheap so it works for me! LOL


I love it!!!! Does not take as much space as the other ones


----------



## waldopepper

Wow ! Great bows stands. Certainly a variety of designs and all good. I just finished my own bow stand and had posted it to another thread and just found this one. 
So here is mine.
Too Much Fun


----------



## john.m.bollman

. My girlfriend and I built this last weekend. We used 2" PVC for the base and quivers, then switched to 1 1/2" for the top. We wrapped the hanging areas with para cord and then spray painted the entire stand. Last thing is we filled the base with sand to make sure it won't fall over.


----------



## Nietz

I made this after going through this thread and figuring out what would work best for me and my daughter. Cost $34 in materials including the glue and came out pretty good if ya ask me  I did make it taller than some of the others in the thread because of the 70 inch bow that I use and bought two extra caps to keep the rain out of the arrow holders.

Thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## Nietz

and because my daughter wanted a shot with her bow on it


----------



## hoythunter55

bckmstr said:


> here's a couple of mine...
> View attachment 1927767
> View attachment 1927768


Where did u find the cool lime green pvc?


----------



## bombguy88

Tyler Anderson said:


> Just made this last night portable bow stand and quiver that doubles as a back quiver. With pockets to hold all my range gear.


This is awesome! I love this! Might have to make this when I get home.


----------



## ylomnstr

Just made mine today. Worked out well.
View attachment 2032152

View attachment 2032153


----------



## Hunter Passion

Simple & effective!


----------



## jerneedog

My Father and I built one this weekend, from plans I found on this forum but can't seem to find the post right now.
We screwed it all together instead of gluing it. I plan to paint it or wrap it in camo tape down the road, just not sure which yet?


----------



## brianerwin

Here is my bow stand out of PVC.


----------



## jguynn

Thanks to inspiration from this thread, my son and I built this. 1.5" PVC with 2" quivers, the center post screws into the base to make it take up less space during storage and transport.

As a bonus he got the project approved for part of the requirements toward his Family Life merit badge.


----------



## newtonbowhunter




----------



## newtonbowhunter




----------



## crimsonwingz

My first attempt. I have 4 kids and a wife that target shoot with me, so had to make something a little bigger. Having seen some of your designs, I may have to tweak mine a bit though! Odd, the front one looks like its twisted in this pic, but its not... odd.


----------



## Brawler1588




----------



## defmonkey

cheap $10 stand I threw together with misc parts that I had/bought


----------



## jmreed76

ylomnstr said:


> Just made mine today. Worked out well.
> View attachment 2032152
> 
> View attachment 2032153


Liked your stand so much, that I copied your design!


----------



## jmreed76

Here's mine, built out of inch and a half PVC. All of the straight pieces will soon be wrapped in Lost Camo vinyl from Camo Skinz


----------



## peteinvermont

jmreed76 said:


> Here's mine, built out of inch and a half PVC. All of the straight pieces will soon be wrapped in Lost Camo vinyl from Camo Skinz


thats a good one.


----------



## Genet511

Here is mine. I copied a design from a previous entry. I love having the little table to store releases, binoculars for my old eyes or a cold drink.


----------



## uDUBdrew

How tall does your arm stand for holding the bows?


----------



## Genet511

My bow is a 35" ata so I put my arms at 48" inches.


----------



## uDUBdrew

Thank you


----------



## ezraymond




----------



## ezraymond




----------



## jmreed76

Finished my bow stand, Lost Camo Vinyl Is from camo4u I purchased a 2'x5' sheet for $35 bucks off ebay Pretty pricy but worth it to me in the end. The Creed And DXT look pretty cool hanging on the stand!


----------



## Creed3dead

I know I'm a little late to the game, but how did you achieve those colors?


----------



## string stretchr

Old guitar stand cradles my RPM perfectly! Keeps it out of the mud and in reach....


----------



## Cameronm35

Not a stand but I just made some legs for my bow so it will stand up on its own when I go to retrieve arrows.


----------



## kc hay seed

drahon262 said:


> View attachment 1944245
> 
> 
> Here is mine


i have one like this that i installed wheels on the back by drilling the end caps and using 3/8" all thread for the wheel shafts.on the front T i used an x and placed a foot down to keep the cart level and installed 2- 45 degree fittings to make the handle. the whole cart is about 60" long.sorry i can not do pictures.


----------



## WhiteElder

Old thread back from the dead. Will edit and add my new stand.

































Will post a parta list in a few.


----------



## WhiteElder

All 1.5 Inch PVC
193 inches of PVC
1x double wye
1x 5 way tee
5x tee
4x 90 Elbow
2x end cap
7x test insert cap
2x 4" end cap
1x bag of sand 

Cut list
10x 8.5"
1x 18"
1x 42"
2x 12"
2x 12" cut on 45

Filled base with sand and used test insert caps to allow for easy assembly.


----------



## Ala_Archer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CajunLa

The beverage holder is the ticket!


----------



## BuffaloRidge Bowman




----------



## kc hay seed

i made one like Kent MILLERS IN #42 and put wheels on the back cross bars and on the front i used 2 45 degree fittings and and a straight piece to made a handle so i can drag it around the yard or 3-D range.


----------



## Ridgeback8

very nice!


----------



## Arrowwood

This is more of a mobile stand / bow holder. I take it along for 3D and field where there might not be bow hangers (and some hangers aren't good for recurves anyway, and will wear on the string and limb). Fits in the quiver, barely.

Just a broken shovel handle with a notch for the string and a saddle carved to match the grip, and a steel rod inserted in the bottom.


----------



## Big Papa Smurf

gonna build a new one tomorrow. post it and my frankenstand when I'm done.
call it the frankenstand cause its made of scrap pipe I found and about 5 different glues... lol


----------



## Big Papa Smurf




----------



## Grauniad

Design goal: As light and transportable as possible.
Disassembled it takes up two slots in your quiver.
Materials: carbon arrow, titanium, screw-in stainless steel blunt


----------



## 871182




----------



## Dpowellinwv

Lots of great work, but my favorite is Ala_Archer’s.


----------



## DanGdet

Great ideas, I need to get to work.


----------



## Spenpet

My quick stand...


----------



## Centx BowHunter

beachbuggy said:


> View attachment 1254301
> 
> 
> View attachment 1254305
> 
> 
> View attachment 1254309


Nice


----------



## marknak357

Been meaning to post this for a while. Here's mine. I shoot in the back yard at a max of 10 yards, so it does go anywhere. The two tees in the uprights hold a rod with a roll of paper with the end of the paper taped to the top tube and I have a paper tuning stand. The hooks are just what was laying around.








Looks crooked, but it isn't. Although this part of yard is concrete, there is not a level place around, which is why the lower short cross pieces are raised. This bow does have a 30 inch stab so it is wide.


----------



## Bruner1997

FlaBowman said:


> Easy to make. I added a arrow holder since the pic.


I know this is an older post but I love the design. I hate setting my bow on the ground! I am gonna try and replicate this.


----------



## BowPro73

It stays outside though, unlike the other stuff in the pic. Lol









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbillcody2011

Plenty of PVC at the shop I’m gonna make one of these for me and the wife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireman158

A PVC one I made.


----------

